# Puppy is One Year Old!



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Happy happy belated birthday to my sweet princess. :wub::wub::wub:

I'm almost a month writing up this post since her birthday is actually at the end of August, but, none the less, here it is.

I loved her the second she bounced out of the airline crate 8 months ago, but there were many tears shed, many frustrating days of puppy hood, and many doubts on my part in the early days. It wasn't until I took many more classes and improved my confidence and my handling skills that I was really able to just enjoy her. And what a joy she has been, and will no doubt continue to be. We still have challenges that we need to learn to conquer together, but I can't imagine life without her.

As I enjoy the last few days of being an irresponsible young person before starting a full-time job, I hope that I will be able to give Puppy many more years the same love, time, and attention that I have given her in these last months.

Thanks to Team Huerta Hof for holding onto this special girl for me. Also thanks to the Toronto Centre for Canine Education and the fabulous ladies there that have made a difference in our lives!

Just born:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...372-last-babies-sired-our-beloved-cuervo.html

Just home:




























Recent:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:birthday:
I can't believe she's year old already, she's beautiful!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thank you! I love her to bits!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: & many more!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy belated birthday beautiful girl, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG-look at Puppy??

Beautiful girl....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Girl!


:cake:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

She's beautiful!

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to the pretty girl! I took note of that school you mentioned as well. Looks like a class operation 

Cheers! 

-Frank


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! Laren, I'll show her the cake picture...it's the only one she's getting./

FrankieC: I really enjoyed learning from the trainers at that school. Couldn't say enough nice things about them. They were really encouraging.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwww... she still has the expression of a puppy 

Happy birthday!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

She is definitely a big puppy still. 

Thanks Sunflowers for the good wishes.


----------

